# NFL Sunday



## Kevin (Jan 18, 2015)

I was predicting an upset all week not knowing how bad Rogers injury really was - I had picked the Pack to upset the Seagulls by 2 touchdowns. But if what they're saying about Aaron Rogers is accurate it might be a long day for the Cheeseheads. The Cowboys defense sucks - that's why the Pack won last week because we couldn't get any pressure on him. If Rogers is truly immobile like they're saying then the Seagulls can destroy their offensive plan. So all things considered I think the gulls are going to be able to put enoghy pressure on Rogers that they can't win. Seattle 31 Packers 24


I'm taking Belichick and Brady to annihilate the Colts. 38 to 21

My Superbowl XLIX pick then is the Patriots over the Seagulls in a nail-biter 35 to 34. 


This means just the opposite will likely happen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 18, 2015)

I miss baseball season...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 18, 2015)

Gail is a Patriots fan of epic proportions. We'll be watching that game


----------



## jmurray (Jan 18, 2015)

I'd like to see the Colts win it all. I think Luck is gonna be great one day, maybe today.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 18, 2015)

Hopefully it will be Packers v. Colts in the Bowl. Then, I'm happy no matter which team wins. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 18, 2015)

Well so far Rogers looks pretty damned healthy! My upset prediction is unfolding . . .


----------



## Tony (Jan 18, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Well so far Rogers looks pretty damned healthy! My upset prediction is unfolding . . .



You should listen to me more often, Greeks are better at football predictions than the Irish


----------



## Kevin (Jan 18, 2015)

Tony said:


> You should listen to me more often, Greeks are better at football predictions than the Irish



True that. But y'all get in big trouble with your racist comments.


----------



## Tony (Jan 18, 2015)

Jimmy was misquoted; it was a tragedy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh hell, even Greeks get it wrong every now and then! TA


----------



## SENC (Jan 18, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## SENC (Jan 18, 2015)

Hope that finish didn't give the  a stroke!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 18, 2015)

Tony, you Greece people really should listen to us Irish where football is concerned. When it comes to growing olives we'll follow y'all's lead, but let us handle the football predictions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 18, 2015)

SENC said:


> Hope that finish didn't give the  a stroke!




GO hawks. Helluva finish- No heart attack for me- I was in the shop........... I bet I have 3 sons that need a diaper change though!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 18, 2015)

As long as the packers are out I am happy. 

I'm more of a hockey guy This time of year.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 18, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> As long as the packers are out I am happy.
> 
> I'm more of a hockey guy This time of year.



There's not a hockey team on the planet that could score a single touchdown against even the worst NFL team. That's why you never see any hockey teams on the gridiron - they really suck at football.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 18, 2015)

Kevin said:


> There's not a hockey team on the planet that could score a single touchdown against even the worst NFL team. That's why you never see any hockey teams on the gridiron - they really suck at football.




Lol. It's because its to warm for them.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm assuming the packers choked?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 18, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I'm assuming the packers choked?



Bigtime. It's karma. The Cowgirls got ripped off so the Pack had to pay for that.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 18, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Lol. It's because its to warm for them.



The Stars just went up 4-3 . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 18, 2015)

Kevin said:


> The Stars just went up 4-3 . . . . .



Dallas stole our team.......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 18, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Dallas stole our team.......



No. The Northstars asked themselves the following questions before they left:


Do we like freezing our asses off 9 months a year, or only 3 months a year?
Do we want fans that actually support us, or do we want to stay here?
Do we want to date Minnesota women, or DALLAS women!
Once they answered the 3rd question, the first two didn't even matter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 18, 2015)

What a day for the 12th! No doubt!


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 18, 2015)

Kevin said:


> No. The Northstars asked themselves the following questions before they left:
> 
> 
> Do we like freezing our asses off 9 months a year, or only 3 months a year?
> ...




That is one thing I recall from my last trip to Dallas, you couldn't swing a stick without hitting a beautiful woman...


----------



## Tony (Jan 18, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Do we want to date Minnesota women, or DALLAS women!



Who in their right mind would take one of those frigid Yankee women over a big-haired Dallas beauty


----------



## Kevin (Jan 18, 2015)

Tony said:


> Who in their right mind would take one of those frigid Yankee women over a big-haired Dallas beauty



Easy now lots of pretty girls in the north. I dated one or two in my time. Just couldn't understand a word they said. Except for "ooooh" and "ahhh".

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 18, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Easy now lots of pretty girls in the north. I dated one or two in my time. Just couldn't understand a word they said. Except for "ooooh" and "ahhh".



Forgive my ignorance, I've never dated a girl from North of the Mason-Dixon line. With all the beauty we have down here, never saw a reason to. Tony


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 18, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Easy now lots of pretty girls in the north. I dated one or two in my time. Just couldn't understand a word they said. Except for "ooooh" and "ahhh".





Tony said:


> Forgive my ignorance, I've never dated a girl from North of the Mason-Dixon line. With all the beauty we have down here, never saw a reason to. Tony



Us northerners will forgive ya soutinrs ignorance of northern women.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jmurray (Jan 18, 2015)

+1 on pretty women in the DFW area, but Miami and Manhattan take the cake.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 18, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Easy now lots of pretty girls in the north. I dated one or two in my time. Just couldn't understand a word they said. Except for "ooooh" and "ahhh".



Kevin takes a trip to New York and while he's there he decides to pick up a hooker. While they're having sex she begins to scream, "ooooh ahhh". Since it's so loud Kevin assumes it's a sign that she's really enjoying the sex so he screams back "YES! YES!" The next day he's golfing with some New York business associates. He shoots a hole-in-one and starts jumping around screaming "ooooh ahhh!". Puzzled, one New York guy asks, "Why are you screaming wrong hole?"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 18, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 19, 2015)

Tony said:


> Forgive my ignorance



Your ignorance is that they really do have some beauties up there and some of our northern bretheren are married to them.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 19, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Kevin takes a trip to New York and while he's there he decides to pick up a hooker. While they're having sex she begins to scream, "ooooh ahhh". Since it's so loud Kevin assumes it's a sign that she's really enjoying the sex so he screams back "YES! YES!" The next day he's golfing with some New York business associates. He shoots a hole-in-one and starts jumping around screaming "ooooh ahhh!". Puzzled, one New York guy asks, "Why are you screaming wrong hole?"



Grrrrrrrrroan.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 19, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Kevin takes a trip to New York and while he's there he decides to pick up a hooker. While they're having sex she begins to scream, "ooooh ahhh". Since it's so loud Kevin assumes it's a sign that she's really enjoying the sex so he screams back "YES! YES!" The next day he's golfing with some New York business associates. He shoots a hole-in-one and starts jumping around screaming "ooooh ahhh!". Puzzled, one New York guy asks, "Why are you screaming wrong hole?"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Your ignorance is that they really do have some beauties up there and some of our northern bretheren are married to them.



Kevin, you are totally right. In my zealous attempt to defend our Southern Belle's honor, I disrespected my Northern brothers and their significant others. It was wrong to do so and totally inadvertent. I hope they will accept my deepest apologies. TA

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

